# Finished!- Lathe Chuck adjustable t-slot stand-offs



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2020)

I saw Tom Lipton's version and simplified it to my hobby shop standards.
4140 was the material I used. 
The pieces were hardened today using an oxy acetylene torch and light oil.
Everything fits correctly. I'm pretty happy with the end product, this was a bit of a stretch for me. 
I was looking for consistency and proper function. I give myself a C- for the overall project. The first prototype has much larger chamfers.

I learned a bunch, better next time.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice job!

I wish I had t-slots on my 4-jaw. But apparently 4-jaw chucks only come with t-slots for 10" & larger chucks, mine is only an 8".


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 4, 2020)

For the newbies in the crowd (that’s me!!) what/how are these used?
(Very nice work by the way!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Jan 4, 2020)

They're used for chucking short pieces so they are parallel with the chuck face. Also prevents short pieces from getting pushed back when there's not much clamping force on a thin part as well as locating (repeatability) so the part can be removed & reinstalled. Think like parrallels in a milling vise. They're called chuck stops.

There are many commercially sold variations & they can get quite pricey. The style Jeff made are adjustable. Some people drill & tap the chuck body so they bolt right onto the chuck. Check out Rob Renzetti on how he made his.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 4, 2020)

Oh that’s very cool!
I’d be really nervous about drilling into the face of my chuck (at this point in my learning journey anyway...) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Jan 4, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I’d be really nervous about drilling into the face of my chuck



Me too! That's what's great about Jeff's, no need to modify the chuck, they mount using the existing t-slots on his chuck.


----------



## MontanaLon (Jan 4, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Oh that’s very cool!
> I’d be really nervous about drilling into the face of my chuck (at this point in my learning journey anyway...)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Joe Pi makes it easy.


----------



## Dudemanrod (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice job Jeff ! If I did those I would give myself an A lol but I have low self esteem so I have to always give myself high Mark's ha ha


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 4, 2020)

Just watched Rob's vid. Really good stuff.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Jeff is a pretty cool dude too...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 5, 2020)

here is Steffan Gottswinter's version







Nice Work Jeff!!!


----------



## ptsmith (Jan 5, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> Joe Pi makes it easy.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 5, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I saw Tom Lipton's version and simplified it to my hobby shop standards.
> 4140 was the material I used.
> The pieces were hardened today using an oxy acetylene torch and light oil.
> Everything fits correctly. I'm pretty happy with the end product, this was a bit of a stretch for me.
> ...


NICE JOB!!!!


----------



## Reddinr (Jan 5, 2020)

I like the Joe Pi method too and plan to go that route.  The method is simple and gets you a dead parallel part without worry.  I just haven't gotten up the courage to drill and tap my chuck face yet...  I really like Jeff's version for its adjustability.  A variation of it could be screwed onto the chuck like Joe Pi's I suppose.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 5, 2020)

David and Mike,
Did you really need to show Robin and Steffan’s videos?
Now I really feel inadequate.
I made some T nuts for my rotary table that fit after I thinned them down by .100”
The pics show the whole set up.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 5, 2020)

Janderso said:


> David and Mike,
> Did you really need to show Robin and Steffan’s videos?
> Now I really feel inadequate.
> I made some T nuts for my rotary table that fit after I thinned them down by .100”
> The pics show the whole set up.



I totally hear you!
Not my intention to have that effect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 5, 2020)

Jeff, you should feel proud to take any step towards reaching any goals you set for yourself-
no matter how small or imperfect the steps appear.

after watching Robin Renzetti or Steffan Gottswinter, 
i wanna go into the shop and throw everything i have out (for being inadequate)
but then i realize, i do this (make things) to advance and test my metal, as it were.
every step is a step forward in the evolution of skill.
if you are doing things right, you'll fret over the smallest, most insignificant detail that no one will ever see


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 5, 2020)

Janderso said:


> David and Mike,
> Did you really need to show Robin and Steffan’s videos?
> Now I really feel inadequate.
> I made some T nuts for my rotary table that fit after I thinned them down by .100”
> The pics show the whole set up.


Jeff,
Nice work!  Thanks for the pictures--I was really struggling to figure out how it would work until I saw the set screws against the backing bolts.


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m impressed by all the methods shown. They came out great Jeff.
    But at this stage of my life...I’d rather work on building a recumbent bike or something that I want. Getting tired of fixing machines and spending a lot of time for a pretty tool. Hell im a utilitarian anyway.
  On top of that, I’ve spent the last year just moving and getting settled. If I was 30 years younger I’m sure I’d want prettier tools. But now it more about getting it done.
Joe Pi is my style.


----------

